# DIY Background



## Adams2156 (Jan 6, 2007)

Just started my first 3d background...and *** got to say this is awful haha... i decided to do just one section to see how its gonna look before I waste too much time and it be awful... I'm almost half tempted to pay for someone to make me one lol cause *** seen some really nice ones on here and so far i dont think mines gonna be anywhere close to being like some *** seen... i think i need to include some caves and stuff in my background but who knows... i need suggestions on how to shape/form rocks out of styrafoam... lol its getting the better of me :x


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

These backgrounds are not for the impatient hobbyist they take quite a bit of overall work time as well as waiting for them to cure.

Using drylok instead of cement will help in terms of curing time and wont spike the waters ph.

as far as carving goes i use two methods.

1st make styro blocks by siliconing sheets of styro together and then carve out inndividual rocks from each styro block. basically ,make styro rocks in different shapes and sizes. I then silicon each individual rock to the glass. this works best for me.

2nd cut sheets of styro to fit the background then carve inward creating a rock wall.make sure to also cut spots for intake and heaters

I use a serrated knife for most of my cutting and a heated knife for detail work


----------



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

master chi, im in mukilteo/everett area. you have any pictures of making your BG?


----------



## SoDakCichlid (Sep 10, 2010)

if you have a hair dryer put it on med high heat and go over the foam as the styro begins to melt it gives Awsome little rock detail


----------



## Adams2156 (Jan 6, 2007)

awesome thanks guys...


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

I found that Gorilla Glue holds styro stronger and faster than does silicone, but it does "foam" and expand a little bit. Still use plenty of silicone to adhere the BG to the back and bottom of the tank. Good Luck!


----------



## Adams2156 (Jan 6, 2007)

hey guys have a question... has anyone tried this... after glueing "rocks" together (stacking styrafoam and glueing) has anyone tried using a Drimmel tool to shape the rocks instead of a knife? would it work? whats the difficulty of doing it? also how long should i let the silicone dry before i start shaping?


----------



## SoDakCichlid (Sep 10, 2010)

A dremmel works well but it creates a bigger mess lots and lots of fine dust and styro particals. I taped the end of my shop vac to my sander and my dremmel it helped alot but the stuff gets everywhere i did mine in my kitchen the first time eneded up everywhere after that i did it in my spare room and covered up my air vents to keep the mess contained

As for silicone i would say wait 24hrs befor doing work and 4 or 6 days after dry-lok fianl coat

does anyone know if the menards knock off of latex based masonary sealent will work as well as drylok?


----------



## Adams2156 (Jan 6, 2007)

lol ill do it on the back deck lol  thanks


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

this is my second tank no water yet.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

My first one. I was too modest then. It's a bit flat, but people like it anyway.








The 425 liter corner tank:







[/quote]
Just go berserk with the propane torch and knife. You can not over do it. If you feel you are over doing it, go just one step further. In the tank all seems to be less extreme anyway


----------

